# 2007 Rabbit 2.5 manual transmission RPM remains stuck high while shifting gears



## samajama (May 4, 2010)

Hello,
I have experienced two things for which I am not sure if they are connected:
1. Sometimes while shifting gears (manual transmission) from lower gear to upper gear at RPM higher than, let’s say 3,500 – 4, 000 RPM, when I release the gas pedal and press the clutch, the RPM stays stuck (does not drop down), I even finish shifting the gear and RPM does not drop down yet, like my foot constantly presses the gas pedal while shifting gears. It does not even act like I did not release the gas pedal on time (before pressing the clutch) so it stays on for a split second and drops down, it simply stays stuck at high RPM.
2. When the vehicle is moving ( 2-3-5-20 km/h) being shifted into neutral and gas pedal pressed once in neutral (to e.g. 2,500 RPM) and then quickly released while vehicle still moving, the RPM remains stuck at original 2,500 RPM, sometimes even for 2-3 seconds. That ONLY happens when vehicle is moving, when vehicle is steady the engine can be revved even to very high RPM but the RPM will slowly come back to normal.
I have been driving manual for almost 20 years. Vehicle has cca 26,000 kms, no faulty codes, synthetic oil changes every 8,000 km at dealer only. I have tried gas from 87-94 octanes from different manufacturers, does not matter. When I sit and drive my friends '06 2.5 jetta, never had anything like that.
Just guessing, is there any "RPM amorthiser" or something like that, that controls RPM to drop down slowely while shifting?
Just to mention, occasionaly my vehicle starts to vibrate like it might stall while e.g standing on a traffic light. Searching for the possible answers, I found http://www.vwcoils.com/Page1.aspx , which claims ignition coils need to be replaced because my vehicle is affected by this action.I think it has nothing to do with described #2 problem, just wanted to mention.
Otherwise, the clutch releases (cuts off) perfectly normal and sharp, even when intentionally kept shortly pressed with slightly pressed gas pedal ( no worn clutch disc symptoms )
Help appreciated before I go and see the dealer


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Rev hang. That's just how the car is.
Welcome to vwvortex.


----------



## samajama (May 4, 2010)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I drove several Golf 4 and 5 vehicles in Europe, never heard of anything like that...are you trying to say you have experienced the same or you know someone who has experienced same issue?

_Modified by samajama at 7:02 PM 5-3-2010_


_Modified by samajama at 7:04 PM 5-3-2010_


----------



## rabbitransit (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (samajama)*

as said before, classic rev hang of the MKV, welcome to drive by wire


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (samajama)*

Sounds like normal rev hang to me.
The Euro Golf 5 has a completely different engine.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (rabbitransit)*

Get her flashed by APR,C2,GIAC and BAM no rev hang. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## s0rserer (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: (HIBB 304)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HIBB 304* »_Get her flashed by APR,C2,GIAC and BAM no rev hang. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

this.
its on all the cars, don't be alarmed, its normal and everyone hates it


----------



## samajama (May 4, 2010)

*Re: (HIBB 304)*

Do the dealers provide any kind of factory flash (update)


----------



## samajama (May 4, 2010)

*Re: (samajama)*

How the hack can that be nomal!!! I spoke with a friend of mine who is specialized in car electronics for german vehicles in Europe - it is not normal! Normal is that RPM should be pevent from total drop while shifting but to get stuck...
Any bulletin about that?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (samajama)*

Oh your friend said it's not normal? Must be broken then, take it to the dealer. 
They all do it. It's how VW designed it. The cars over in Europe are not the same as over here.


----------



## samajama (May 4, 2010)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

And the reason I sold my ford and went with VW is cause I was tired of stupid things going on with the car...
As my friend says, if he is wrong than all those hundreds of Vw's and BMW's he tried were all broken








I beleive 2.5 engine is mad in Hungary and the vehicle is imprted to Canada, am I right?


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (samajama)*

Yes. It is a pain in the @ss for anyone who has driven a car from the good old mechanical era.
This isn't the first (or last) new car to have this type of behaviour.
I got so irritated with it I got the C2 ecu flash to "cure" it.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

100% normal and thats why the flash load is one of the 1st upgrades on a 2.5L get C2 flash on it and it will kill the rev hang, raise the redline and gain horsepower and better drivability


----------



## samajama (May 4, 2010)

Does 2.0T engine have same issue with rev hang? How about 2010 Golf 2.5?


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

2.0t - no 

2010 2.5 Golf - yes


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

your friend is wrong! not trying to discredit his work because that is not relevant to this topic. the fact of the matter is that the vw 2.5l inline 5 has rev hang. it is really not that big of a deal but if it really bothers you then get a c2 mtorsports flash on your ECU like everyone else is telling you. it will fix the "problem" for you. and just because your friend knows german car electronics does not mean he knows everything about your motor. everyone who has replied to your thread knows what they are saying. this is just a design flaw! It is still a great car.


----------



## samajama (May 4, 2010)

Gunbunny08 said:


> your friend is wrong! not trying to discredit his work because that is not relevant to this topic. the fact of the matter is that the vw 2.5l inline 5 has rev hang. it is really not that big of a deal but if it really bothers you then get a c2 mtorsports flash on your ECU like everyone else is telling you. it will fix the "problem" for you. and just because your friend knows german car electronics does not mean he knows everything about your motor. everyone who has replied to your thread knows what they are saying. this is just a design flaw! It is still a great car.


Well, lets finally put it this way: I went to VW dealer, we drove the car and at that point there was no excessive rev hang, just a normal prevent of rev drop and VW technician confirmed it ishow it is suppose to work. My next question to him was: " if this is considered normal, I agree;occasionally, RPM does not drop down, it stays sometimes for 1-2 seconds or even goes up and that is diffrent than you have just stated as a normal; so that type of behaviour is not considered normal?" The answer I got was that it should not happen that way, but he has to physically replicate it so he can file a service request, so maybe I can leave the car for few days so he can drive it but also saying there is no official flash for 07 Rabbit, just for 08 and +.
I guess it is simply a non perfect design for American market as someone on the net commented that not just VWs with manual trans. but also some hondas and hyundaies are made like for people that need 5 seconds to shift the gear and consider evrything normal a s is (just trying to quote, no intention of making anyone feel bad).


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

btw. unitronic fixed it too.


----------



## racerd911 (Oct 7, 2005)

Part of that "rev hang" is emissions related.. as it allows the engine to burn the previously requested fuel, rather than let it out the combustion chamber unburned.


----------



## pharphegnugen (Oct 29, 2003)

Tried to get mine flashed by VW tuning shop. He said he couldn't get into my unit to flash it! Said he has done dozens of Rabbits and never ran into a problem of getting into it. With 50,000 on it the clutch is paying the price for lousy shifting. What or who is "C2 ecu"?


----------



## samajama (May 4, 2010)

racerd911 said:


> Part of that "rev hang" is emissions related.. as it allows the engine to burn the previously requested fuel, rather than let it out the combustion chamber unburned.


I understand that but as stated above in my post, VW technician defined what was normal and the thing that happens occasionally is a deviation but needs to be replicated physically by the technician in irder to solve it. I was even asked to leave the car to him for few days so he can drive it...does not matter, I think who ever has same issue should complain to VW and they might do something
BTW, Tuesday I am going to do a trial flash with REVO software to see what happens


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ALL 2.5L motors have "rev hang" when stock...yes...ALL.


----------

